# Hooked up with really hot girl!!!!!!!



## Psychologist (Apr 3, 2012)

Well you guys, its senior year in highschool for me and its been a tough road with SA and i really feel that i have improved immensely. 

Theres this girl ive liked for a while. She is incredibly beautiful and smoking hot. Too bad shes stupid as **** but anyways, i pushed myself that night. I made it my goal to hook up with her. Mission accomplished. 

So i saw her at the party and made myself go talk to her. Fortunately for me shes one of those girls who will laugh at everything so that was a definite confidence booster. Then she took me outside nd we go it on! And to top it off i walked her 3 miles to her house! just me and her! 

Also from what people have told me, going all the way is definitely foreseeable which makes me a happy camper.

Since this is a major milestone for me id also like to share a little about my self and what ive done to progress so far.

Ive had social anxiety for around 5 years. It started in 2006. My best friend died. My dad moved me and my sister away from my mom. My sister attempted suicide. It was a hard time and it really impacted me. I believe this is when my social anxiety started eventually peaking sophmore year in highschool when i became suicidal. 

Starting senior year, too shy to even tell my therapist i had SA, i decided i needed to get over it on my own and that i did and am still doing. What did i do? Flooding. I forced myself into social situations. This took all my courage to do and over time things got easier and easier. I feel it is absolutely the best way to fight SA. You build social skills and self esteem. I hope you all try it.

Like with everything, you get out what you put in. GOOD LUCK ALL


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

As you are a newcomer, I find it appropriate to warn you that lonely guys on this forum are not going to appreciate you bragging about hooking up with a girl. I'm not out to detract from your triumphs, however. This is just a warning. Also, I find it kind of odd you'd hook up with a girl you find "stupid as ****."

Did you start out with a smaller social milestones and work your way up? If so, that's shaping with successive approximations. I would recommend this over flooding, because flooding is risky. It has a high reward, yet a high risk as well. One big social event can exacerbate SA if there is a poor outcome. Shaping with successive approximations helps prevent the "shock".


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

laura024 said:


> Also, I find it kind of odd you'd hook up with a girl you find "stupid as ****."


Why would it be odd? That's not unusual for guys to do. I'm not saying it's right or wrong, just common.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Also, I find it kind of odd you'd hook up with a girl you find "stupid as ****."


I cannot imagine ever being that close to someone if I didn't have any respect for them at all.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

My hero. :')

Good job, man. Way to overcome so much diversity.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

BobbyByThePound said:


> Why would it be odd? That's not unusual for guys to do. I'm not saying it's right or wrong, just common.


It's odd from my perspective. I wouldn't want to hook up with someone I think is stupid. It seems counter intuitive. I get the impression stupidity isn't the most attractive trait to him, as he used the words "too bad."


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Male sexuality can be rather yuck.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> I cannot imagine ever being that close to someone if I didn't have any respect for them at all.





laura024 said:


> It's odd from my perspective. I wouldn't want to hook up with someone I think is stupid. It seems counter intuitive. I get the impression stupidity isn't the most attractive trait to him, as he used the words "too bad."


totally agree with both of you


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> I cannot imagine ever being that close to someone if I didn't have any respect for them at all.


All he managed to do was hook up. If there isn't a emotional connection there, then fundamentally he is still alone.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

arnie said:


> All he managed to do was hook up. If there isn't a emotional connection there, then fundamentally he is still alone.


Connection or not, he still think she is stupid. There is no need for a connection to bascially respect someone.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

At the end of the day, you aren't emotionally hurt by it and she probably isn't either. You both had fun and no one else was harmed in any way as a result of this. So with that in mind, well done and keep doing whatever makes you happy. Different strokes for different folks! (And I say that as someone who could and would never do something like this but for my own reasons).


----------



## shyartist (May 20, 2012)

i hooked up with 2 hot girls over the past 2 years... they both lost interest cuz im too quiet... go figure haha... working on hot girl #3 now... this one seems more understanding and into me tho


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Well what can I say? You found an approach that worked for you in dealing with your SA, this is awesome and I congratulate you.

You then set a goal for yourself to hook up with this gal and indeed that you did. You were both enjoying yourselves and everything was cool. Well done and good luck in the future.


----------



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

lol at the people commenting on how he thinks this girl is stupid and it not being right. I say right on brother, i am a senior too


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats dude


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

niiice! the ones whos elevator dosent reach the top floor but are physical goddesses can be entertained with cat toys. just try to expand your horizons next time for more than just looks or people are going to catch on you only date mentally disabled women.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I lost my virginity last year in almost the exact same way, but my SA is worse now than it's ever been.


----------



## CDplayer (Apr 19, 2012)

So it is possible...


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

what a lol thread. :teeth
so many morally wrong things to point out... :teeth

When would it be appropriate for me to mount up on my high horse and start to shun down everything that has been said in this thread? :um

thanks for understanding.
best regards,


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

BobbyByThePound said:


> Why would it be odd? That's not unusual for guys to do. I'm not saying it's right or wrong, just common.


It's not unusual for women to do either. Let's get real.


----------



## Adam81980 (Oct 13, 2011)

Psychologist said:


> So i saw her at the party and made myself go talk to her. Fortunately for me shes one of those girls who will laugh at everything so that was a definite confidence booster. Then she took me outside nd we go it on! And to top it off i walked her 3 miles to her house! just me and her!
> GOOD LUCK ALL


I don't get it? You said you went outside and got it on, but then go on to say "going all the way" is foreseeable? Which makes it sounds like you guys really didn't get anything on? So which is it?

Either way, better take it while you can get it. I remember that age. One day the girl is into you and wants you. The next, she's met somebody else and you're history. (especially with the dumb, easy ones)

The first girl I really ever got anywhere with dumped me after ten days when I didn't put out fast enough! Don't let this happen to you while trying to prove yourself as the nice guy!


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

If you do anything, I would try to be respectful...


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

If it boosts your confidence, so be it


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

nice..


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

His first post and he's bragging already...


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

^ What amazes me is his username Psychologist hadn't been taken yet on a mental illness website...


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

> .


eww, your wording.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Interesting that the OP and VolcanoPath are both one-post wonders.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hehe definitely a troll post but my original reply is still relevant.


----------



## OGKush (May 3, 2011)

GD8 said:


> That's just a straight generalization, there's plenty of great guys out there but women are extremely cold towards them and they never give them the time of day. I respect women and I'd never have a one night stand or anything like that, I would only have sex with a girl if I had a strong emotional connection with her. Sex is a beautiful thing and it shouldn't feel cheap or emotionless.


really? if megan fox rang your door bell and offered you a BJ... would you decline? if there answer is yes, I think you might be from another team :teeth

so many girls repressing their sexuality... whats so wrong if you like sex jeez not everything has to be "spiritual" and disney land ****


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Was she drunk or... what?

I usually hook up with girls that are drunk and don't even remember me the next day.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

OGKush said:


> really? if megan fox rang your door bell and offered you a BJ... would you decline? if there answer is yes, I think you might be from another team :teeth
> 
> so many girls repressing their sexuality... whats so wrong if you like sex jeez not everything has to be "spiritual" and disney land ****


To an extent that is true but I found casual sex often not worth the emotional consequences. It's very rare to get something ongoing and sex with someone for the first time is not very good. It's hard not to get your feelings hurt when they never want to see your face again. The mediocre sex just does not make up for the emotional risk and STD risk. At this point I'm only interested in casual sex if the guy is very good looking and if I haven't gotten laid in many months.


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

You like her but you insult her?


----------



## theflow (May 21, 2012)

Wooooo you made out with the hot girl!!!

Keep it up, haters gon hate.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

OGKush said:


> really? if megan fox rang your door bell and offered you a BJ... would you decline? if there answer is yes, I think you might be from another team :teeth


yeah I would decline probably and no I'm not gay, lol it's funny how that's the first thing douchebags think of when they find out I'm not a piece of **** who uses women for sex



OGKush said:


> so many girls repressing their sexuality... whats so wrong if you like sex jeez not everything has to be "spiritual" and disney land ****


just because you don't like meaningless sex doesn't mean you're repressing your sexuality bro


----------



## Psychologist (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay guys i worded my original post a bit crudely lol. I was caught up in the moment forgive me. I hooked up with a girl i found physically attractive. Sorry ladies but guys have needs. It doesn't mean were bad people. Yea there's no passion or deep meaning in what happened but that doesnt mean this was not a triumph over SA. It took balls just as it did with other girls ive hooked up with and it boosted my confidence. Also i exaggerated my progress. I have SA, but since flooding, its about half as bad now which i still find unacceptable. 

Its good to brag sometimes. Having people to share your triumph with makes it even better. Im pretty sure thats why this thread is here. And if you find threads like this that you find horribly offensive and/or stupid, then ignore it! This is a support forum. SA is the most terrible thing ever and support should always take priority over judgement! 

To all the positive comments. Thanks guys. its comforting to know i have others to relate to. I look forward to giving virtual fist bumps on your triumph threads!


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Psychologist said:


> Okay guys i worded my original post a bit crudely lol. I was caught up in the moment forgive me. I hooked up with a girl i found physically attractive. Sorry ladies but guys have needs. It doesn't mean were bad people. Yea there's no passion or deep meaning in what happened but that doesnt mean this was not a triumph over SA. It took balls just as it did with other girls ive hooked up with and it boosted my confidence. Also i exaggerated my progress. I have SA, but since flooding, its about half as bad now which i still find unacceptable.
> 
> Its good to brag sometimes. Having people to share your triumph with makes it even better. Im pretty sure thats why this thread is here. And if you find threads like this that you find horribly offensive and/or stupid, then ignore it! This is a support forum. SA is the most terrible thing ever and support should always take priority over judgement!
> 
> To all the positive comments. Thanks guys. its comforting to know i have others to relate to. I look forward to giving virtual fist bumps on your triumph threads!


Congrats on pushing through your SA. Keep it up.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*** Thread Advisory ***

Some inflammatory posts have been removed from this thread. Keep it in check, please.


----------



## OGKush (May 3, 2011)

GD8 said:


> yeah I would decline probably and no I'm not gay, lol it's funny how that's the first thing douchebags think of when they find out I'm not a piece of **** who uses women for sex
> 
> just because you don't like meaningless sex doesn't mean you're repressing your sexuality bro


how are you using women for sex, if they want to have sex with you? arent they using you as much as you are using them? you think some women like one night stands? Im not talking about a long term relationship here btw


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

OGKush said:


> how are you using women for sex, if they want to have sex with you? arent they using you as much as you are using them? you think some women like one night stands? Im not talking about a long term relationship here btw


If sex is the only reason you're associating yourself with her then yeah you're using her, regardless of how she feels about it. women can use men for sex too, never said they couldn't.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

if your techniques help you, i dont see any problem with that but i agree with some of you that the op post could have been worded much better


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Bunch of whiners and haters in this thread. Congrats OP, you hooked up with a hot chick, and that's something for a guy with SA to be proud of.


----------



## OGKush (May 3, 2011)

GD8 said:


> If sex is the only reason you're associating yourself with her then yeah you're using her, regardless of how she feels about it. women can use men for sex too, never said they couldn't.


if sex is the only reason your with somebody then yeah that would be using her for sex.... but if you just met, whats the problem if your mutually atracted and she wants it... maybe she doesnt even want a "deep emotional connection" and just wants to ****... thats not using her... just a mutual agreement


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

OGKush said:


> if sex is the only reason your with somebody then yeah that would be using her for sex.... but if you just met, whats the problem if your mutually atracted and she wants it... maybe she doesnt even want a "deep emotional connection" and just wants to ****... thats not using her... just a mutual agreement


you're both using each other at the end of the day, not saying it's wrong since it's mutual but that's pretty much what it is


----------



## Psychologist (Apr 3, 2012)

GD8, seriously stop being so cynical. Your making every effort to be negative and its just making you look stupid


----------



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

Just like a male can want to have sex just from the physical point of view, a female can also want it to just feel good.

I dont think there's anything wrong with that, it's a common misconception that females will 'always' want to be emotionally involved. I've actually been "used" by females who had no emotional attachment or interest afterwards, can't complain.

As for girls being dissapointed of the original post, welcome to a guy's mind, that's how most guys think, not all... But yeah, most.

I've thought like that from time to time, probably as you mature it changes but I think (just my oppinion) that it's something that is in our nature and that there's nothing wrong with "beign a man".


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats on getting laid mate!


----------



## PMA1982 (May 30, 2012)

laura024 said:


> It's odd from my perspective. I wouldn't want to hook up with someone I think is stupid. It seems counter intuitive. I get the impression stupidity isn't the most attractive trait to him, as he used the words "too bad."


Blokes don't want to hook up with girls because they're clever or smart........they want to hook up with them because they've got a hot body and look fit. He didn't say that he wanted to marry this girl. If he gets to have sex with her it'll be a massive confidence boost.......why not give him some encouragement?


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

PMA1982 said:


> Blokes don't want to hook up with girls because they're clever or smart........they want to hook up with them because they've got a hot body and look fit. He didn't say that he wanted to marry this girl. If he gets to have sex with her it'll be a massive confidence boost.......why not give him some encouragement?


because he's using someone to boost his own confidence


----------



## PMA1982 (May 30, 2012)

GD8 said:


> because he's using someone to boost his own confidence


That's life I'm afraid mate. Believe me, other people will use you in order to boost their confidence. As long as he doesn't let her think that there's anything more meaningful on the cards, then what's the problem??

On the other hand, if he does want to have a relationship with her and she does too, everyone's a winner!


----------



## AlphaZombie (Apr 17, 2012)

*shut up*

So much negativity in this thread, shut up!

Well done, one day I'll hook up with a hawt'n.


----------



## torrente758 (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats!!!  I'm a loner but I'm glad you are not!


----------



## InsideHurt (May 20, 2012)

and remember good guys finish last!


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

GD8 said:


> because he's using someone to boost his own confidence


If you're really that determined to see the glass as half empty, every social interaction can be considered a way of using others to benefit oneself. People may enter a romantic relationship to fulfill their needs for affection and to feel loved. Somebody may do another a favor to feel the satisfaction of and being considered a good person. Parents may care for their children to ensure their genes survive and to be admired for their parenting ability. But is really that bad? If somebody is kind to another with no motivation other than to feel good, I think that's a pretty damned good person.

With that said, I don't think what Psychologist did was wrong. (Although he could have been a lot more respectful. If a girl is going to treat you, the least you can do is not talk sh1t about her behind her back.) It sounds like the act was consensual and as long as he didn't try to deceive her into thinking he cared about her more than he does, I don't see the ethical problem. Congrats, Psychologist.


----------



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> If you're really that determined to see the glass as half empty, every social interaction can be considered a way of using others to benefit oneself. People may enter a romantic relationship to fulfill their needs for affection and to feel loved. Somebody may do another a favor to feel the satisfaction of and being considered a good person. Parents may care for their children to ensure their genes survive and to be admired for their parenting ability. But is really that bad? If somebody is kind to another with no motivation other than to feel good, I think that's a pretty damned good person.
> 
> With that said, I don't think what Psychologist did was wrong. (Although he could have been a lot more respectful. If a girl is going to treat you, the least you can do is not talk sh1t about her behind her back.) It sounds like the act was consensual and as long as he didn't try to deceive her into thinking he cared about her more than he does, I don't see the ethical problem. Congrats, Psychologist.


*standing ovation*


----------



## JSA94 (Jun 8, 2012)

HEY! dumb as **** girls need love too lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

GD8 said:


> because he's using someone to boost his own confidence


I just can't help but LOL at your comments. You are clearly mad because you have never gotten any, so you feel the need to hate on people that have. Hookups happen all the time and it's normal, It doesn't mean that anyone is using anybody. If they both agree to get in on just for jun then what is the big deal? No matter how you try to rationalize it, you sound ridiculous.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Too bad you only care about looks instead of what's in their heart. As for me, I don't care if a guy is attractive. If he has a horrible personality, I can't stand being around him. I don't see how you can do that though.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I just can't help but LOL at your comments. You are clearly mad because you have never gotten any, so you feel the need to hate on people that have. Hookups happen all the time and it's normal, It doesn't mean that anyone is using anybody. If they both agree to get in on just for jun then what is the big deal?


Lmao why would I be mad about not getting laid when I've turned down every chance to have a one night stand? I never said it's a big deal anyway, if you only want shallow meaningless sex then that's your thing.

You've clearly never gotten any either though lol, 1k posts within like a month of joining? You must have a lot going on, I'm sure you're just swimming in *****. What a cool kid you are.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

GD8 said:


> Lmao why would I be mad about not getting laid when I've turned down every chance to have a one night stand? I never said it's a big deal anyway, if you only want shallow meaningless sex then that's your thing.
> 
> You've clearly never gotten any either though lol, 1k posts within like a month of joining? You must have a lot going on, I'm sure you're just swimming in *****. What a cool kid you are.


Are you trying to troll at me *****? At least I'm not to much of a ***** to turn it down.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Are you trying to troll at me *****? At least I'm not to much of a ***** to turn it down.


I turned it down because I respect women and I'm not a douchebag who uses them for sex, not because I'm a *****.

Nice try though brah.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

GD8 said:


> I turned it down because I respect women and I'm not a douchebag who uses them for sex, not because I'm a *****.
> 
> Nice try though brah.


Ya, I respect women too, but that doesn't make sex wrong. I'm not sure where you get that logic from. If I was a d-bag then I wouldn't even be on this site.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Ya, I respect women too, but that doesn't make sex wrong. I'm not sure where you get that logic from. If I was a d-bag then I wouldn't even be on this site.


I never said sex is wrong, it's ****ing awesome and that's why I think it shouldn't be cheap/meaningless. If you're hooking up with a girl then you're using her for sex and if you're using her for sex then you don't respect her, that's wrong imo.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Alright enough ~ This is not the debate section.


----------

